# New, freaked out, please help.



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all--I really don't know where to get help with this, so I'll throw it out. My gynecologist told me I had a TSH of 5 three weeks ago after I had two weeks of severe anxiety, insomnia, sudden acne, heart palps, and the like. The issues started mid-summer, but then those last two weeks were as if someone had "flipped a switch." When I got my test results via telephone from doc's nurse, she told me I needed to see an endo. I went in to see the doc herself and she told me my level was still in the normal range and a doctor wouldn't do much for me at this point.; that a TSH of 5 would not be causing my symptoms.

I went ahead and made and appointment that is still ten days away. Since then, my left side thyroid is mildly swollen, I am either ashen or red, my temp runs from 80.2 to 99 degrees, my heart rate is crazy, I shake, am weak, dizzy, and have severe vertigo, numbness in hands and feet, and night sweats. Eyelashes have been falling out all over the place; the light hurts my eyes, which are streaked with redness. It's not in my head...I can hold hands with my hubby while watching TV and he can feel my hand go from burning down to freezing.

My question: is this what "subclinical, no big deal" is supposed to feel like? I am getting weaker and foggier every day and at this point am getting scared that I may not even make it to next week. Can it get any worse, or can I hold steady until my appointment? I have done a lot of reading but have no info about things happening this fast.

I know you can't give medical advice--but I would appreciate any insight or knowledge you can send my way. Thanks!


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Right now, I have a resting HR of 105.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome! I am sorry that you are feeling so bad. I have similar issues. I have these days, weeks, where everything goes crazy. Not all the time, but it's happened several times throughout my life. I know how you feel. It's scary.

Your temp goes down to 80.2? I'm supposed to go to the emergency room if mine goes below 95, or if my heart rate goes over 110. How does your temp and BP run normally? I've been average 80/50 and temp at 95 for decades. With those guidelines, please don't wait to see someone - go to the ER right away.

You will get a lot of good information here. It may be overwhelming, but you will learn a lot, so hang in there.

Hugs


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

You'll be better prepared for your endo appointment...smiles


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If your temp dropped to *80.2* you would not be conscious and close to death.

Anything below 95 is considered hypothermia.

You might want to get a new thermometer.


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, I'm an idiot from the fog. Temp runs from 90.2 to 99 and back down again. Resting pulse typically 65, BP 80/60. It sounds like these are just discomforts that may/may not pass, but that I will not die before my appointment in 10 days. I'm good with that if that's the case...I have a 12-year old son and a husband who is watching me but does NOT want the high cost of an ER visit if we can avoid it. Personally, I think I am suffering the dying gasps of a Hashimoto's that is spitting out the last of the TSH rather quickly before a cold winter sets in.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If I were you I would not worry about the cost of anything.

If you feel as if your very sick I would just go to the hospital and worry about the cost later.

You have a 12 year old child you need to be around for.

Thyroid problems, if this is what is going on with you, can be dangerous and life threatning, like "thyroid storm"......

Plenty of things can cause your symptoms other than thyroid issuse also.

I had breathing issuse that scared the hell out of me so I went to the ER.

I had no Job, Money or insurance.

I got a bill for 11,000 dollars I will never be able to pay.

Who cares, It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks much...am considering a trip if things continue to go downhill. Don't want a heart attack or organ damage. Death is more expensive than an ER trip.


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

I have similar symptoms: extreme dizziness, brain fog, poor concentration, night sweats, tremors, heart palpitations, weak, anxiety, and tingling sensations in my arms.

I have Hashimoto's and I have been fighting with these symptoms for 9 months. I've been to so many doctors and I owe so much as well.

Yesterday, I went to go see a neurologist and she thinks I might have Hashimoto's Encephalopathy. I'm going to get some tests done soon.

Hope you can see your endo and get some FT-3 and FT-4 tests done.

I've survived 9 months and counting, you can survive 10 more days! arty0045:


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Perry_D, that is terrifying! So the traditional therapies didn't work for you? I am seeing so many on these boards that are going through the same. Conventional wisdom is "oh, you'll take meds and you'll be good as new." I am so sorry that is the case for you. I hope you get some answers soon--hugs!


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Not really. These forums have helped a lot and has relieved an inch of my anxiety knowing that there are others going through the same thing- or worse.

I really do hope you can feel better too.


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

So, one last thing...is a TSH of 5 really no big deal, and will the endo most likely not provide medication? I hope that's not the case.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Les, a TSH of 5 is really not good. If your doctor won't treat, go doctor shopping.


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks much, all...I am less freaked out than I was yesterday. I know no one, personally, who has thyroid problems. You can read and read about it, but it's still scary uncharted territory.


----------

